# Oil primer before woodfiller / bondo?!?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Priming before a wood filler can provide a base for the material to adhere to I guess. The abatron wood restoration system for badly damaged wood has a liquid that is applied before the putty-like epoxy.

Bondo would not be my choice for a wood filler but if it is working for you keep going with it I guess. I guess I think of autobody bondo and I think I heard they do have a wood fill product which might be alright. 

You still should prime over repairs and patches by the way.


----------



## skiposwald (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know why I didn't think of this before. I just called the 1800 number for whoever makes Bondo, and the person told me that it should definitely be applied before primer.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

skiposwald said:


> I have been stripping the paint off the wood exterior of my house, filling the nail holes, chips and cracks with bondo and then oil priming it for a couple of years now, and I am happy with the results after several winters. I am thinking about hiring a painter to finish the rest of the house, and he mentioned that he oil primes BEFORE he uses bondo. Is that a bad idea?


 
that would be correct for anything, bondo? not sure as I have never used it for that purpose, the painter should know what he , she is doing


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use this instead of Bondo.
http://www.waterputty.com/


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> I use this instead of Bondo.
> http://www.waterputty.com/


 
Which totaly sucks when used on any exterior:yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You know. If I captured the posts of a certain poster I would have a great "How Not to Paint" book for my little publishing empire to publish. If I illustrated the suggestions they would almost be humorous at times.:thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> You know. If I captured the posts of a certain poster I would have a great "How Not to Paint" book for my little publishing empire to publish. If I illustrated the suggestions they would almost be humorous at times.:thumbup:


 

ALMOST being the operative word:laughing:


----------

